# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  ضحكة صغيرة ( إلى ابنى آدم فى عيد ميلاده .. )

## اليمامة

*ضحكة صغيرة..إلى آدم فى عيد ميلاده ..*



    


*
من باب الأودة القطقوطة
دخلت ضحكة صغنتوتة
نطت نطة ..
زى البطة
ماسكة فى إيدها الشنطة 
وعاملة  ألاااااابندا 
رايحة جاية 
شوية شوية
جايبة هدية
ولابسة طاقية
وغاسلة وشها بالمية 
متشعبطة زى الحرامية
عاملة ذكية 
عايزة تصحى طبعاً مين ؟*







*طبعاً فطوطة ..
" تك ..تك ..تك..
اصحى يا نعسان ..
اصحى اصحى يا كسلان..
اصحى يا آدم ..ما تصحى يا غلام  ..! "*






*
وكمان نطة
راحت نطه .. زى الشاطرة
بتشد الستارة الحمرا 
وشبت شبة
علشان تفتح الشباك 
وأتاريه ..
كان مستنى هناك ..
قاعد مشتاق 
ووراه واقف اليوم 
محوش فى إيديه أشواق



*


*


عم الـ " فول " 
كان جاهز 
يطلع من القدرة 
مستور ..
لابس بدلة ..
وبيبون فضا
علشان يدخل بصينية ..
عليها فطور 
و فى ايده كمان  كان  جايب 
حصان مسحور ..
علشان خاطر آدم..
الولد  الأمور ..*






*
وعم جاكتة  ..
 كان جاى فى السكة ..
راكب بسكلته..
وعلى المحطة
جاله خبر النوم 
" ايه ...!!!!!
معقول فطوطة نايم ..
لسه بيحلم بالجون ؟!! "*




[
*

كان فطوطة 
من بعد الحدوتة 
غرقان فى حلمه توتة توتة 
لما الشمس بصت فى الأودة
مكسوفة العكروتة 
و بعتت له زغروتة
جريت فرحانة 
فى عنيه البنى 
جوا الننى
بتقوله حزمنى 
ويلا تعالى نغنى
 آه  يا لاااالى 
ما تصحى بقى ..
 يا حلولى* 





*
والضحكة لسه على الباب
بتبص مبسوطة 
وماسكة الفوطة
وزى القطة
جالها زغوطة
علشان شابكة إيديها
وفاتحة عنيها
والضحكة فى زورها 
بتزق الضحكة
اسم الله عليها
*



*وعلشان فطوطة يفوق
نطت نطة ..
حطة يا بطة 
نطت فين ؟
طبعا جوا الشنطة 
وفتحت نوتة
علشان ترسم وردة
حاطة فى شعرها توكة
وكمان رسمت جنب الوردة 
نخلة لابسة باروكة 
*


*وعم أمين 
صاحب الكانتين
فى ركن اللوحة يمين
كان عازم الكل
على شيبسى بالخل
ومستنى القعدة تحلو 
يللا ..يللا 
اصحى يا فطوطة 
اجرى بسرعة .. نط  فى النوتة
الحقلك فتفوتة
والسرير طواح طواح
هوباااااااااا
قام ازفلط فطوطة 
على سجادة سفروتة 
حتة زفلوطة !!..
كان منظره  " هاهاهاهاهاااااااااى "* 




*
حاجة آخر بعكوكة
ضحك السرير عليه
فى السر ضحكة كتكوتة
وبعتله بوسة محطوطة 
على وشه ركبت
مضبوطة..
وقاله كمان " هاتوحشنى يا غلام "
هاتوحشنى يا فطوطة
هستناك بليل 
أخدك بالحضن يا بطوطة



*



*
على باب الأودة القطقوطة
قام آدم من الوقعة ..
ياخد الفوطة 
من الضحكة المبسوطة
المتشعبطة على الباب 
وفط برجليه العفروتة
فى الحمام ..
على الرخام  ..
وفتح الحنفية 
نطت منها المية
حضنت وشه 
بتقوله بحبك يا عنيا

*




*فى المطبخ  وقفت الأوطة 
مخروطة
بترقص فى الجبنة الجودة 
وعالجنب وقفت بسكوتة
مقروطة 
معمولة بسكر ..
حلوة وبنوتة
بتقوله كلنى يا فطوطة*




*
أنا جاهزة فى بقك
أدوب ..
وفى بطنك
أخلع الروب* 




*على الإسكتش الأزرق
راح آدم يتزحلق
وعلى الشجرة ..
كان واقف عصفور
بيزقزق
سايب  فطوطة 
يفط ..
وينط من ورقة لورقة
والشمس الفايقة
شاغلاه بعيونها المتعايقة
وبتمد دراعاتها الحمراء 
اللى موش حارقة* 




*
أخيرا ..
عم الليل ..
هل هلاله
جاى متشعلق فى حباله 
شاف آدم ..خياله 
نام  فى الإسكتش
على اللون ..
كان نفسه يجيب جون
بس استنى لبكرة
يكمل
لما يقوم من النوم*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*بق وشوكه وأجى حاااااااااااااااااااالا 

عشان أهنى وأغنى وأنا شبعان

 مؤقت*

----------


## وجدى محمود

*
على باب الأودة القطقوطة

متعلق فوشه مع فوطه

أم أدم  على صوت ماما ندى

بتجلل أجمل زغروته



داصباحك فل وياسمين

ياضنايا يأغلى الغالين

فيه كتير جاين يباركو

ولفرحنا فرحانين 


كل جى وفى إيده شنطه

فيها دبدوب فيها بطه

لجل عيد ميلادك إنت

شكلهم متغرمين
 
بس برده مش مهم

المهم إنت ياعم

تتهنى طول السنين
 
إنت ياغالى يأدم

جوه قلبي وربي عالم

إنت قلبى وضى عين

  عيد ميلادك عيد حياتى

فيه بتكبر أمنياتى

والعزومه عشانك إنت

كفته وإللى صانعها حاتى
 
والحساب من بابا طبعا

أصل هما مفلسين

*********

هههههههههههههههههه

كل سنه وإنت اجمل وأطعم وأشيك إبن فى الدنيا يأدم

ربنا يسعدك بيه ياندى ويكون خلف صالح إن شاء الله
*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> على باب الأودة القطقوطة
> 
> متعلق فوشه مع فوطه
> 
> أم أدم  على صوت ماما ندى
> 
> بتجلل أجمل زغروته
> 
> ...


ربنا يخليك يا وجدى ..
أنا متشكرة أوى على كلامك الجميل
ويا سلام لو كنتوا قريبين شوية ..
كنا لبسنا كلنا الطراطير  :: 
اتفضل بقى ..دى هدية من آدم وحمزة علشانك ..
ودى فعلا حصلت  ::

----------


## ابن البلد

::  ::  :: 

كل سنة وآدم طيب 
و أنت بألف صحة وسعادة
ويارب الأسرة كلها بخير وأتمنى له كل النجاح والتوفيق في حياته 



آيس كريم في الحر ده مفيد أحلي من الجاتوه والتورته

----------


## اسكندرانى

*
حفله اونطه 

عيد الميلاد يوم 25 ابريل 

يعنى لسه فاضل اسبوع 

ايه الحكاية 

ههههههههههههههههههههههه

بس علشان خاطر ادم وحمزه 

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وفرحنين ومتهنيين 

كل سنة وانتى طيبه يا يمامه 

ربنا يبارك فيهم ويجعلهم قرة عين




دى هديتى الصغيرة 

تورتايه لسه طااااااااااااااااااااازة 

اليمامه نفسها متعرفش تعملها 

وتحدى 

كل سنه وحمزة وادم طيبين 



*

----------


## اليمامة

> كل سنة وآدم طيب 
> و أنت بألف صحة وسعادة
> ويارب الأسرة كلها بخير وأتمنى له كل النجاح والتوفيق في حياته 
> 
> 
> 
> آيس كريم في الحر ده مفيد أحلي من الجاتوه والتورته


 *
ربنا يخليك ..ويبارك لك ..
أنا متشكرة على تهنئتك الجميلة 
وآدم كمان بيشكرك والله اوى هو وحمزة
وبيقولو ا لك " اوعى تغير صورة سبونج بوب " ..هههههههه
بقيت شهير أوى عندهم ..
وبقوله عارف يا آدم ايه اللى مكتوب كمان " أنا مستعد ..أنا مستعد..أنا مستعد......."
زعل أوى وشخط فيا " مانا عارف يا ماما " 

اتفضل بقى ..دى حاجاتك ..



*

----------


## عصام علم الدين

> *ضحكة صغيرة..إلى آدم فى عيد ميلاده ..*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>     
> ...


*بسم الله ماشاء الله*
*ربنا يباركلك في آدم وحمزه 
ويجعلهم لك ولأباهم قرة أعين ويفرحكم بيهم يارب*
*حقيقي إستمتعت جداً بسماعي لهذه الضحكه الصغيره الممتعه قوي قوي*
*كنت أقرأها وصوت أبله فضيله الحنون الممتلأ بالموسيقى يداعب أذناي*
*فيالروعة مشاعر الأمومه الصادقه 
التي تجلت بوضوح في ضحكتك الصغنونه*
*قرأت ضحكتك الصغنونه وأمام عيناي تراقصت عرائس رحمي
في رائعة صلاح جاهين الليله الكبيره*
*فأدركت أن فرحة الأم بأمر يخص ولدها لا تضاهيها فرحه مماثله أبداً*
*لقد أبدعتي أختي اليمامه بصوره أغبطك عليها*
*فالحقيقه أن الكتابه للطفل لهي من أصعب مجالات الكتابه*
*ولكنك كنت بارعه لأنك لم تكتبي بقلمك بقدر ماكتبت بقلب الأم*
*فكانت هذه الضحكه الصغنونه الرائعه الممتعه 
التي قرأتها في بداية يومي على وعد بالعوده من جديد*
*تقبلي خالص التحيه وكل التهاني والأمنيات الطيبه*

*أخوك*
*عصام علم الدين*

----------


## اليمامة

> *
> حفله اونطه 
> 
> عيد الميلاد يوم 25 ابريل 
> 
> يعنى لسه فاضل اسبوع 
> 
> ايه الحكاية 
> 
> ...


*
هههههههههههه
دايما حافظ وفاكر المواعيد 
ربنا يخليك يا أستاذ نادر ويبارك فيك
فعلا عيد ميلاد آدم وحمزة يوم 25 ابريل 
الأتنين مع بعض ..يوم عيد تحرير سينا
ودى طبعا من الصدف العجيبة والسعيدة لما يكون عيد ميلادهم فى نفس اليوم وفى المناسبة دى ومعايا أنا شخصيا 
بخلفيتى الحياتية والروحية عن سيناء الحبيبة  ..وكمان من الصدف الموفرة لاشك ..هههههههه
أنا الحقيقة نزلت الضحكة دى دلوقتى علشان كنت عايزة أفرح معاكوا ..وعلشان احنا عندنا عادة اننا بنحتفل بأى أعياد غير عيد الفطر وعيد الأضحى موش فى نفس اليوم غالبا ..يوم قبل أو يوم بعد..ودى بتبقى رغبة باباهم ..
أنا شخصيا يعنى موش هاتفرق معايا كتير ..المهم انى بحتفل وبسعد بوجودهم فى حياتى ..وهما كمان يبقوا سعداء ومبسوطين وبيكبروا بحب ورعاية وفرحة وإحتواء ..
طبعا أنا قريتها لآدم كتييير ..ولولا انها من غير تشكيل كنت خليته يقراها بصوته وأسجلها وأنزلها هنا ..بس للأسف أنا خايبة شوية فى التشكيل وهو متعلم يقرأ بالحركات لغاية دلوقتى ..
إنما فرح أوى وعجبته وكان بيضحك بخجل وأحيانا بشقاوة وأسئلة لا حصر لها طبعا ..
أما حمزة ..فطبعا الضحكة دى لهم هما الاتنين بس هى جت كدا ..عن آدم ..وحمزة بقى هابقى اتصرف له فى ضحكة مرعبة علشان الحركات البايخة اللى بيعملها معايا ..
ميرسى يا أستاذ نادر على التورتة ..تسلم ايدك وعنيك ..بس أحب أطمنك ان أنا عديت مراحل التزويق بالفاكهة من زمان وبالعب فى الشيكولاته والفوندان بألوانه ..
كان غيرك أشطر ..أنا طاهية حلويات من الدرجة الأولى ..هذا بمنتهى الغرور والعنطزة 
شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك وآدم وحمزة بيسلموا عليك كتير ..وبيبعتولك دى ..وانت معلش ..حاول ماتقعدش نفسك  

*

----------


## اليمامة

> *بسم الله ماشاء الله*
> *ربنا يباركلك في آدم وحمزه 
> ويجعلهم لك ولأباهم قرة أعين ويفرحكم بيهم يارب*
> *حقيقي إستمتعت جداً بسماعي لهذه الضحكه الصغيره الممتعه قوي قوي*
> *كنت أقرأها وصوت أبله فضيله الحنون الممتلأ بالموسيقى يداعب أذناي*
> *فيالروعة مشاعر الأمومه الصادقه 
> التي تجلت بوضوح في ضحكتك الصغنونه*
> *قرأت ضحكتك الصغنونه وأمام عيناي تراقصت عرائس رحمي
> في رائعة صلاح جاهين الليله الكبيره*
> ...


*
انه لمن دواعى سرورى إنى أتلقى ردك الجميل دا يا أستاذ عصام 
أنا سعيدة جدا برأيك وخاصة لما يكون من مبدع حقيقى زى حضرتك ..
وزى ما قولت بالضبط ..أنا كتبتها وأنا عايشاها ومتخيلاها ..والضحكة الصغنونة فى قلبى بتكبر كل أما بيكبر أولادى ..أولادنا هما المشروع الحقيقى والأقوى فى عمرنا يا أستاذ عصام وعلشانهم بنحتمل شظف الحياة ..الحياة بحلوها ومرها 
عايزة أحكيلك عن الواقعة دى ..واقعة استيقاظ آدم من النوم ..
طبعا هو بيروح البيبى كلاس ..بالمناسبة هو كمل 5 سنين وحمزة 3..يعنى بالسنتى ..وبالدقايق ..هههههههه..حاجة غريبة ..
انا بصحى بدرى ودى عادتى ..أعمل حاجات ومحتاجات وبعدين أروح أصحى آدم ..
" يللا يا آدم ..اصحى يا حبيبى .." 
طبعا بيتململ ..وشوية حركات ومايردش
أقوم امشى ..
ارجع تانى " يللا يا آدم ..هنتأخر كدا ..."
المرة دى بقى ممكن يرد " نعم "
" يللا يا ديمو ..كدا هنتأخر..والمعلمة هاتزعل منك " 
يتمطع .." طب سيبينى نايم يا ماما شوية كمان "
بابتسم بينى وبين نفسى بس بحاول أبدو قوية ومتجهمة وهازعل ..وعلى مضض بامشى ..وأنا طبعا حافظة المحاولات دى وعاملة حسابى فى الوقت ..
أرجع تانى " خلاص يا آدم ..يللا بقى ..قوم ..صبااااااااااااح الفل يا حبيبى " ..وأحضنه وكدا ..
يفتح عنيه..ينطر البطانية ..يقعد على السرير ..بيدرك الجو ..هههههههه..أشد الستارة ...ينط هو ..يلبس الشبشب ..يدخل الحمام ..
طبعا معاه بعمل نفس البرنامج مع العكروتة التانى الصغير ..
أخيرا صحيوا ..وأبدأ بقى ..يلبسوا ..وطبعا بيختاروا هدومهم ويغلبونى بشخصياتهم اللى بتنموا من لحظة اختيار هدومهم وباصبر ..بعد كدا يفطروا ..وننطلق على البيبى كلاس ..
الحاجات دى بتسعدنى يا أستاذ عصام ..عمرها ما زعلتنى ..ولا أى موقف يزعل ..الحاجات دى هى ملامح بتعيش فى الذاكرة وبتقول انهم بيكبروا ..وبتفضل مصدر سعادة وإلهام ..
عندى نوتة صغيرة فعلا ..بكتب فيها مواقف متفرقة ..والرحلة بتبتدى من وهما نونات لسه ومن أول ما برسم ايديهم ورجليهم على الورق كل ما بيكبروا واحتفظ بيه ..
فعلا الأمومة دى شعور جايز جدا الأم نفسها ماتكونش مدركاه ..يعنى ايه أمومة ..أو هاتنفذها ازاى ؟
إنما هى متعاشة ومحسوسة وموجودة ..موجودة كدا وخلاص ..وبتطلع وبتتنفذ ..ومن الأفضل ألا يتم التخطيط لها ..مواقف بتفاجئنا وبنلاقى نفسنا فعلا أمهات ..عندنا أمومة ..على مايبدو ..ههههههه
وطبعا آدم فعلا بيحب الرسم والألوان ..والتركيب وعمل أشكال وحمزة برضو شرحه ..
يعنى كل المظاهر دى فعلا اللى كتبتها فى القصيدة من قلبى ..من قلب الأم قبل القلم زى ما قولت ..مظاهر معاشة ..حقيقية ..فى الروح ..وبتحصل وبتتكرر يوميا ..فتخيلت ان الإبتسامة بتصحية وكل حاجة بتجهز له وبتلاعبه وبتكون شيقة علشان يومه يكون جميل وسعيد ..

طبعا أنا هانتظرك تانى ترجع زى ما وعدتنا ..وخد بالك انهم هايطلعوا على كل المكتوب ..وهايعملوا معاكوا صداقات متينة على ما يبدو ..

أشكرك يا أستاذ عصام وتقبل خالص تحياتى وتقديرى ..ودى كمان ..من عصابة حمادة وتوتو ..

*

----------


## zizoYAzizo

كل سنه وحمزة و*ادام* طيبين 
وعقبال مانفرح بجوازهم بقى الاتنين ان شاء الله يعنى  :: 
 بسم الله ماشاء االله عليه ربنا يحفظهملك ويباركلك فيهم يا ندى وتفرحى بيهم ديما 
 بس انا فين تورتتى  :: 

 
*ملحوظه* انا بحب البتاع الى نايم فوق البلالين ده اسمه نيزو :d



وادى هديه بقى عيد ميلاده  ::

----------


## zizoYAzizo

انا عاجبنى البيتى فور الى مزوقه بيه التورته ده  :: 
انا لن اتنازل عن التورته وعن البيبسى بتاعى انا مكلتش حاجه من الصبح وعايز اكل انا بيتهيالى بقالى يومين مكلتش غالبا  ::  الصراحه مش فاكر  :: 
المهم انى عايز اكل دلوقتى التورتة  ::

----------


## سوما

ما شاء الله ,, يارب يبقى *أدم* ضحكة عمرك دايما يا ندى ...  :: 
وكل لحظة وهو سعيد وبخير دايمااااااااااااااااااااا .. :M (10): 
تسلم ايديك  :f2:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الله ايه عيد الميلاد الجميل دا يا ندى
 
كل سنة وحبيب قلبى آدم طيب وبخير ويارب يكبر وتفرحى بيه  وتتحقق فيه هو واخوه كل احلامك ان شاء الله




وانا بقرا الاغنية الجميلة دى افتكرت اغانى عفاف راضى بتاعت الاطفال نفس خفة الدم والروح الطفولية الرائعة 



واتفضلى هديته كمان واحلى من بتاعت زيزو كمان






ودى كورة لو كان بيحب الكورة يعنى

----------


## سيد حسن

*تبارك الله يا ندى
ادم لرجعك صدى
وحمزة فى عينيك المدى
والكون ده كله اتحنى
فرحان بعصفور الجنة
يا ديمو قول واتمنى
واحنا نلبى امالك
وبسرعة جدا خالص
نحقق اللى فى بالك
بس انتا برضه يا شاطر
ترفع روؤسنا لفوق
دايما بهمة تذاكر
وتكون لعينا شروق
تنجح وتبرع يا ادم
وماما وحمزة يقولو
اجمل ولد فى العالم
تعالو بصو وشوفو
ومبروك يا سيدى عيدك
وعقبال سنين ما تعدش
وفى لحظة احنا نجيلك
دى التورتة دى ما تتردش
بس يا حلو فين عنوانك
والا انتا ناوى تنطش
ماشى يا سيدى خلاص
يكفينا فرحة ماما
بالحلو اغلى الناس 
مبروك يا ادم عيد ميلادك والدور عليك يا حمزة ومبروك يا ندى وربنا يخللى لك ادم وحمزة .*

----------


## nova_n

أختى اليمامة

كل سنة وأنتم طيبين بعيد ميلاد آدم القمر
ويارب يكبر ويحقق كل أحلامه هو واخوه
وعيد ميلاد جميل وكلام فعلا خارج بصدق من القلب
ربنا يخليهم لكى يارب ويبارك فيهم

وادى تورتة كمان بس طبعا مش زى تورتة الأستاذ أسكندرانى



ربنا يفرحكم جميعا

شكرا

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

هو الاستاذ سيد بقي بيقول شعر كمان ولا ايه ..ههههههه ماشي ياعم ..
ايه المواهب المتجدده دي 


ربنا يباركلك فيه ياندي ..
ماشاء الله عليه زي العسل بجد
ربنا يجعله عيد ميلاد سعيد عليه وعليكم جميعا يارب


وهديتك عندي مانسيتش ولا حاجه 















































 ::  :: 

وبالف هنا ياحبيب محمد حسين

 ::  ::  ::

----------


## صفحات العمر

*ماما ياماما* 
*يا أجمل ماما* 
*وش جميل* 
*وقلب يمامه*

ضيا عينك .. 
بيسعدنى 
وبيعلم على روحى 
كذا علامه 
صباح الخير على عيونك ..
يا شموسه 
بتملا حياتى ضحك ولعب 
وبتبوس عمر أيامى 
تلاته وعشروميت بوسه
صباح الخير على عيونك 
وأيامك
أنا عارف .. 
بإنى كل أحلامك وبسماتك
مهو انتى جزء من كونى 
وانا سكونك .. 
وحركاتك 
بتكبر فرحتك بيا 
وتنسِى كل آهاتك
وربى عليكِ وصانى
صباح الخير على عيونك
يا ساكنه ف قلب وجدانى

----------


## اليمامة

> كل سنه وحمزة و*ادام* طيبين 
> وعقبال مانفرح بجوازهم بقى الاتنين ان شاء الله يعنى 
>  بسم الله ماشاء االله عليه ربنا يحفظهملك ويباركلك فيهم يا ندى وتفرحى بيهم ديما 
>  بس انا فين تورتتى 
> 
>  
> *ملحوظه* انا بحب البتاع الى نايم فوق البلالين ده اسمه نيزو :d
> 
> 
> ...


زيزووووووووووووو
ازيك يا زيزو ..منور عيد الميلاد 
كل سنة وانت طيب ..أنا لازم أهنيك بعيد الميلاد علشان بعتبرك زى أطفالى .. ::  ..ولما بتترقى باعتبرك زى أخويا الصغير" فركيكو "..وصديقى العزيز كمان ..
ايه ياعم البلالين المدندشة دى ونيزو  الوديع لرايق دا ..كل دا علشان خاطر آدم الأمور ..
وكمان بتقولى عقبال لما تفرحى بيهم وتجوزيهم !!!
كدا برضو يا زيزو ..آخرة الرز باللبن والسمك والفراخ البانية والخضار السوتية والمكرونة المبطبطة عايزنى أبقى كركوبة ..
وعايزهم يكبروا ويقولولى باى باى يا ماما كدا بكل بساطة ..طيب هاصحى مين كل يوم يا زيزو ..والضحكة هاتقف على باب اودة مهجورة !!
عارف يا زيزو ..نفسى يكبروا ..ونفسى برضو يفضلوا صغيرين ..
بقول كدا علشان فاكرة نفسى لما كنت صغيرة أنا واخواتى ومع بعض فى بيت واحد مع ماما وبابا ..دى أحلى أيام عشتها بيتهيألى وأنا مع ماما وبابا واخواتى ..ودى كانت أسعد أيام بالنسبة لماما جدا ..حتى بتقعد تفتكر وتقول كنت باسرحلكم شعركم ..واعملكوا السوندويتشات كل يوم الصبح ..الأيام دى فعلا يا زيزو بتبقى أحلى الذكريات لأمهاتنا وآباءنا ..طبعا مابحرمهاش من الفرصة ..فقوم قايله لها خلاص يا ماما ماتزعليش نفسك ..خدى شعرى أهو سرحية ولو عايزة تحتفظى بيه مفيش مانع ..اى حاجة تحت أمرك وترخص لك..واجرى بسرعة بقى..حمامة تكونى جيبالى طبق السندويتشات .. :: ..وحققى أمنيتك ..وشوبيكى لوبيكى ..أنا بين ايديكى ..

أما بقى العربية المفترية اللى رفعت ليا الضغط دى ..فدا أسمه كيد متعمد مع سبق الإصرار والترصد
احنا بنتكلم فى هيونداى تقوم تجيبلى عربية بالشكل دا ..
هى دى ماركتها ايه أصلها موش باينة ..
عموما يا سيدى هدية مقبولة والتورتة تحفة فنية سريالية طبعا ..
كل سنة وانت طيب أيها الطفل العزيز ..ووشوشك اللى بتضحك بخير وسعادة وربنا ما يفرقوا ولا يحرمك منهم أبدا يا رب طول حياتك ..
 :f:   :f:

----------


## اليمامة

> انا عاجبنى البيتى فور الى مزوقه بيه التورته ده 
> انا لن اتنازل عن التورته وعن البيبسى بتاعى انا مكلتش حاجه من الصبح وعايز اكل انا بيتهيالى بقالى يومين مكلتش غالبا  الصراحه مش فاكر 
> المهم انى عايز اكل دلوقتى التورتة


ههههههههههههه
نط وفط جوا الصورة ..انزل فى التورتة برجليك
واشرب لك حبة كوكاكولا ..
هاتحس انك عايم عالزيت
وهيلا بيلا اخطف ورداية ..
وماتجيبش سيرة فى البيت
علشان تتعشى الليلة
والحلو مايروحش عليك 

...

ياترى بقى اتغديت واللا لسه من ساعتها ؟
البيتيفورات دى اسمها حلوى المارينج
بتتعمل من بياض البيت والسكر البودرة لما بيتخلطوا مع بعض بالمضرب لغاية لما يتشكل وردات من القمع ويتحط على الصينية ويتخبز فى الفرن على درجة حرارة هادية جدا لمدة حوالى 8 ساعات او اكتر شوية ..وبيتباع منه جاهز مرصوص فى علب كانوا بيسموه زمان " موز " علشان مسكر وهش وبيدوب ..وممكن نعمله بمنكهات أو بالشيكولاته..
يللا بقى دا نصيبك ..

----------


## اليمامة

> ما شاء الله ,, يارب يبقى *أدم* ضحكة عمرك دايما يا ندى ... 
> وكل لحظة وهو سعيد وبخير دايمااااااااااااااااااااا ..
> تسلم ايديك


ربنا يخليكى يا وسام
والله عيد الميلاد المرة دى مختلف علشان احساسكوا فيه ..
اتفضلى يا وسام ..



مع تحيات آدم وحمزة ..

----------


## اليمامة

> الله ايه عيد الميلاد الجميل دا يا ندى
>  
> كل سنة وحبيب قلبى آدم طيب وبخير ويارب يكبر وتفرحى بيه  وتتحقق فيه هو واخوه كل احلامك ان شاء الله
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وانا بقرا الاغنية الجميلة دى افتكرت اغانى عفاف راضى بتاعت الاطفال نفس خفة الدم والروح الطفولية الرائعة 
> 
> ...


أهلا يا جيجى ..
ايوة ..هو بعينه عيد ميلاد أبو الفصاد ..عيد ميلاد عائلة أبو الفصاد هههههههه
متشكرة جدا على امنياتك الطيبة ..
وجميل بجد ان الغنوة دى تعجبكوا ..دا هايخلينى أكرر التجربة اللى قعدت أفكر فيها لمدة شهرين ..وبفكر فعلا أكمل هنا أغنيات طفولية للأطفال ..ويبقى الموضوع متجدد ..بس الحقيقة الحكاية دى بتحتاج حالة خاصة ..لأن الكلام موش بيبقى محتاج مجهود انتقائى وابداعى  أد ما بتبقى الفكرة بتخطر على بالك فجأة والحالة كدا بتكتب المفردات المناسبة دفعة واحدة ..حالة حسية ذكية تقمصية مفاجئة فعلا ..
الهدايا بتاعتك جميلة ..وهى دى العربيات اللى نقدر نشتريها ..موش عربية زيزو !! :: 
آدم يمكن مالهوش تقل أوى على الكورة ..بيلعب الكورة بإيديه ..أما حمزة بيلعب برجليه ..وأعتقد بتفرق كتير ..
اتفضلى دى يا جيهان من آدم ..

----------


## اليمامة

> *تبارك الله يا ندى
> ادم لرجعك صدى
> وحمزة فى عينيك المدى
> والكون ده كله اتحنى
> فرحان بعصفور الجنة
> يا ديمو قول واتمنى
> واحنا نلبى امالك
> وبسرعة جدا خالص
> نحقق اللى فى بالك
> ...


أهلا أهلا أهلا بالعزيز جدا ..الأستاذ سيد حسن
منور الحفلة يا أستاذ سيد بحضورك الطاغى والمتميز ..
يا بخت العيال دول ..محظوظين بجد بشِعرك ..وبإبداعك المتميز
واحنا بنعتبر أنفسنا عائلة محظوظة لأننا تلقينا منك وبشكل خصوصى هذا الإبداع الجميل
دائما رفيق لخواطرنا وأفكارنا بكل ما يميزك من تنوع وثراء وإنسانية ..
شكرا جزيلا يا أستاذ سيد ..وتقدير بلا حدود

----------


## اليمامة

> أختى اليمامة
> 
> كل سنة وأنتم طيبين بعيد ميلاد آدم القمر
> ويارب يكبر ويحقق كل أحلامه هو واخوه
> وعيد ميلاد جميل وكلام فعلا خارج بصدق من القلب
> ربنا يخليهم لكى يارب ويبارك فيهم
> 
> وادى تورتة كمان بس طبعا مش زى تورتة الأستاذ أسكندرانى
> 
> ...


أهلا بالقمر نوفا ..أمورتى الحلوة ..وطبعاً أمورتى علشان انتى لسه صغيورة زيهم يا نوفا ..وأى حد هنا صغير الضحكة دى متشعلقة ليه على باب الأودة القطقوطة ..ههههههه..يعنى الضحكة دى ليكوا كلكوا ..
أنا بشكرك جدا يا نوفا على تهنئتك الجميلة وتورتتك الحلوة ..وهو دا الكلام فعلا ..الجنس اللطيف الناعم اللى زى النسمة  ::  لازم تورتاته تكون أحلى ..وشكولاتاته تكون سايحة ..وسيبك من الفاكهة المخروطة التايهة والكريمة البيضا النايحة .. :: 
خليها فى سرك بقى وماتقوليش للأستاذ اسكندرانى ..لحسن يزعل ويفتكر اننا بنرمى ودن على تورتته اللى بالفاكهة والكريمة البيضا ..

----------


## اليمامة

> هو الاستاذ سيد بقي بيقول شعر كمان ولا ايه ..ههههههه ماشي ياعم ..
> ايه المواهب المتجدده دي 
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركلك فيه ياندي ..
> ماشاء الله عليه زي العسل بجد
> ربنا يجعله عيد ميلاد سعيد عليه وعليكم جميعا يارب
> 
> 
> ...


هههههههههه
كدا برضو يا محمد ..
كشرى !!
كشرى يا محمد
ومحل كشرى بحاله بأدواره وأنواره ..
يالك من شنقيط كبير ! :: 
لن أنسى لك هذا الموقف ..

...

كل سنة وانت طيب يا محمد ..انت كمان زى زيزو وزى آدم وحمزة ..أحد أطفالى الأعزاء ..ولما بيكبروا بيبقوا زى أخويا بالضبط ..ودا معناه انكم من أسرتى ومحيطى وناس موجودة فى الحقيقة الحقيقية الغير مستخبية ..واللى فى عز النهار بتلالى وفى عز الليل بتضوى ..هى ايه دى..أنا نسيت  ؟!!!  :: 
أنا متشكرة جدا يا محمد بمحل الكشرى ودى هدية قيمة فعلا على الأقل موش هاقضى ثلاثة أرباع عمرى فى المطبخ ..
ودى بقى هدية آدم وحمزة ليك ..

----------


## اليمامة

> * ماما ياماما 
> يا أجمل ماما 
> وش جميل* 
> *وقلب يمامه*
> 
> ضيا عينك .. 
> بيسعدنى 
> وبيعلم على روحى 
> كذا علامه 
> ...


الله الله الله 
ايه دا بس يا أستاذ محمد
دا أجمل كلام ممكن أسنعه فى حياتى
تصور انى حسيته أوى وكأن آدم بيقوله
ربنا يخليك يا أستاذ محمد على إحساسك الرائع
وذوقك الجميل ..وحضورك دايما الطاغى اللى بيقول أحلى مشاعر ..
يارب يسعدك ..ويبارك فيك

----------


## kethara

*أختى الرقيقة اليمامة

تحية من القلب لتلك الضحكة الصافية الصادقة
التى لامست قلوبنا بمدى نقاؤها وطهرها
وسنة جديدة مباركة لكم ولآدم الرائع صاحب الحفل المميز
جعله الله قرة أعينكم وأخوه غاليتى
تمنياتى لكم بالسعادة والهناء وان بكبر وتشاهديه أحسن وأعظم الناس
لكن امامك المشوار طويل كان الله بعونك
لكن الأبناء هم زهور عمرنا حين يباركهم الله ويمن علينا وعليهم بنعمته



كل سنة وأنتم طيبين

لكم تحيتى*

----------


## اسكندرانى

> *
> 
> .بس أحب أطمنك ان أنا عديت مراحل التزويق بالفاكهة من زمان وبالعب فى الشيكولاته والفوندان بألوانه ..
> كان غيرك أشطر ..أنا طاهية حلويات من الدرجة الأولى ..هذا بمنتهى الغرور والعنطزة 
> شكرا جزيلا لحضرتك وآدم وحمزة بيسلموا عليك كتير ..وبيبعتولك دى ..وانت معلش ..حاول ماتقعدش نفسك  
> 
> *


*بما ان الامور وصلت للتحدى 

وكمان غرور وعنطزه 

نشوف اخرتها ايه 

بما انك عملتى عيد ميلاد ادم 

دى بقى تورته عيد ميلاد حمزة 

بصى بقى 

التورته دى وانا 

وخدى بالك من كلمة انا دى 

وانا بعملها غلطت فى حاجة

اذا عرفتى الغلطه 

لك عندى شوية العاب شكولاته زياده 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مش موس شكولاه  زى اللى انتى بتعمليه دى 

اللى اى كلام 

كل سنة وحمزة طيب*

----------


## قلب مصر

يا خلاسي يا ناس على العسل


عيد ميلاد آدم الجميل ابو الفصاد


ربنا يخليه ليكي هو وحمزوزي الزوزي يارب يا ندى



ويبارك لك فيهم يارب

----------


## اليمامة

> *أختى الرقيقة اليمامة
> 
> تحية من القلب لتلك الضحكة الصافية الصادقة
> التى لامست قلوبنا بمدى نقاؤها وطهرها
> وسنة جديدة مباركة لكم ولآدم الرائع صاحب الحفل المميز
> جعله الله قرة أعينكم وأخوه غاليتى
> تمنياتى لكم بالسعادة والهناء وان بكبر وتشاهديه أحسن وأعظم الناس
> لكن امامك المشوار طويل كان الله بعونك
> لكن الأبناء هم زهور عمرنا حين يباركهم الله ويمن علينا وعليهم بنعمته
> ...


الأستاذة العزيزة ..قيثارة 
شاكرة لك وجودك الجميل والرقيق..ودعائك الطيب
وتقبلى خالص تحياتى وتقديرى 
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> *بما ان الامور وصلت للتحدى 
> 
> وكمان غرور وعنطزه 
> 
> نشوف اخرتها ايه 
> 
> بما انك عملتى عيد ميلاد ادم 
> 
> دى بقى تورته عيد ميلاد حمزة 
> ...


هههههههه
يا مساء الشيكولاتة الصوص والموس والمبشورة والمبرومة ..والمفرومة 
كل دى شيكولاتة ..أنا خلاص تعبت نفسيا لأننا انهاردة قطعنا فى فروة الشيكولاتة تقطيع مايتسكتش عليه أبدا
تسلم ايدك يا أستاذ نادر..شكلها شهى جدا وخاصة اللى متغطية الشيكولاته المروار .." ايه رأيك فى المروار دى "
إنما هى ادام عنيا زى الفل ..ومقدرتش اكتشف فيها غلطة غير لما أدوق
وأعتقد انها تمام يا حضرة الشيف
 :f2:

----------


## اليمامة

> يا خلاسي يا ناس على العسل
> 
> 
> عيد ميلاد آدم الجميل ابو الفصاد
> 
> 
> ربنا يخليه ليكي هو وحمزوزي الزوزي يارب يا ندى
> 
> 
> ...


أهلا بيكى يا أم يوسف
متشكرة أوى على تهنئتك الجميلة وصورك الشقية الطفولية 
هما جنبى ومبسوطين اوى بصورة الولد اللى متلخبط فى الشيكولاتة هههههههه
ربنا يبارك فيك وتحياتى للأولاد
 :f2:

----------


## الشحرورة

* يمامتنا الجميلة ندى

كل سنة وانتى وآدم وحمزة وباباهم طيبين
وعيد ميلاد سعيد
وتملى يكبروا والايد فى الأيد
ويارب ما فى يوم
مرة تحسوا بوجع التنهيد
والصغير مع الايام يكبر ويزيد
واقصد حمزة وآدم بالتحديد
ويارب م الخير والحب
كلنا هنا نستفيد

طبعا مالحقتش اعمل حسابى يا قمر
فجيبتلك حاجة كده على ما قسم انتى عارفة اى شيئ 
عند المدرسة أ أسكندرانى انا ليه فيها نصيب
وأستغريت انه مقالش هديتى انا وشحرورة ياللا يمكن نسى
مع انى انا اللى مزوقاها حتى اسأليه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ياللا مدوا ايديكم عرفتى الغلطة فين نسى يقولكم انها من تزويقى

بالهنا والشفا*

----------


## اليمامة

> * يمامتنا الجميلة ندى
> 
> كل سنة وانتى وآدم وحمزة وباباهم طيبين
> وعيد ميلاد سعيد
> وتملى يكبروا والايد فى الأيد
> ويارب ما فى يوم
> مرة تحسوا بوجع التنهيد
> والصغير مع الايام يكبر ويزيد
> واقصد حمزة وآدم بالتحديد
> ...


يا أهلا وسهلا بالشحرورة الجميلة 
ربنا يخليكى يا شحرورة بوجودك الجميل
حلوة التورتة وزواقها ..أنا مصدقاكى 
وقلت برضو معقول يعنى الأستاذ اسكندرانى اللى عملها
لازم الشحروة تكون زوقتها ..هههههههه
متشكرة جدا يا قمر ..
وربنا يديم المودة والحب بينا
 :f2:

----------


## سماح عطية

*بسم الله ، ما شاء الله ، تبارك الله فيما خلق* 
*تصدقي يا ندى ، لما كنت بتخيل شكلك ممكن يكون ازاي ، كنت بتخيلك بنفس ملامح آدم كده*
*يعني تقريباً نفس القسمات مع اختلاف لا يـُذكر .. سبحان الله* 
*صحيح فين صورة حمزة !!* 
*ربنا مايحرمك منهم أبداً ويباركلك فيهم يارب* 
*بارك الله لكِ فيهما ، و أقـر عينكِ بهما ،*
*وجعلهما الله زخراً للإسلام وأهله* 
**

----------


## اليمامة

مشاركة بالخطأ ..

اعتذر

----------


## مصراويةجدا

آآآآآدم 
كل سنة وانت طيب أيها الطفل الشقي 
ما هذه الوسامة يا ولد؟؟ 


اعتقد أنك تأكل نوتيلا كثيرا كثيرا  


نعم فهي سبب وسامة الأطفال والكبار  :: 

إذنننننن..
فاستعد للهدايا الرااااااائعة
تاتاتاتاااااااااااااااااااا 




طبعنننننننننننن نووووووتيلااااا
 
 

ونوتيلا هنا 
..........................................  



وهنا كمان نوتيلا 

............................



عاوزاك تصحى من النوم تشرب نوتيلا ..




و لما تتغدا تحبس بنوتيلا ..




عاوزة اشوفك على طول غرقان نوتيلا ..




فكرني يابني بأيام الدلع ..



بالهنا والشفا يا آدم 
كلهم لوحدك.. 
    لوحدك خاااالص على فكرة
انا مش عاوزة حاجة يعني 
انا كفاية عليا شوربة الخضار الجميلة يعني هعوز ايه اكتر من كده مثلا  ::(: 
بس ابقى افتكرني بأي حاجة يعني حتى في أحلامك ..








 ::

----------


## اليمامة

> *بسم الله ، ما شاء الله ، تبارك الله فيما خلق* 
> *تصدقي يا ندى ، لما كنت بتخيل شكلك ممكن يكون ازاي ، كنت بتخيلك بنفس ملامح آدم كده*
> *يعني تقريباً نفس القسمات مع اختلاف لا يـُذكر .. سبحان الله* 
> *صحيح فين صورة حمزة !!* 
> *ربنا مايحرمك منهم أبداً ويباركلك فيهم يارب* 
> *بارك الله لكِ فيهما ، و أقـر عينكِ بهما ،*
> *وجعلهما الله زخراً للإسلام وأهله* 
> **


*سماح* ..غاليتى ..
ازيك يا سماح ..منورة المنتدى ومنورة الموضوع ومنورة الواد آدم وحمزة نفسهم ..
أنا سعيدة أوى بوجودك الروحى الطيب ومتشكرة أوى على تهنئتك الجميلة وكلامك الحنون ويارب أكون عند حسن تصورك ان شاء الله ..
هو الحقيقة يا سماح فعلا أولادى بيشبهونى كتير ..والأكتر من الشبه الخارجى هو الشبه الداخلى فيما يتعلق بالروح والإحساس
ولكن أنا سعيدة ان ممكن صورتى تكون فى مخيلتك بالبراءة دى ..
الحمد لله ..

بشكرك اوى يا سماح
واتفضلى تورتة بالكريمة 
بيضاء ..زى قلبك النقى ..

----------


## اليمامة

> آآآآآدم 
> كل سنة وانت طيب أيها الطفل الشقي 
> ما هذه الوسامة يا ولد؟؟ 
> 
> 
> اعتقد أنك تأكل نوتيلا كثيرا كثيرا  
> 
> 
> نعم فهي سبب وسامة الأطفال والكبار 
> ...



سالة حبيبتى ..طفلتى الصغيرة 
ايه يا بنت عالم النوتيلا اللى انت مغرقانا فيه دا ..دا ضد الرجيم ..حرام عليكى الصور هاتخننى .. :: 
بصى أنا لقيت الغنوة دى بالصدفة وكأنها معمولة ليكى وخاصة ان عيد ميلادك كان قريب ..وبمناسبة ان احنا فى عيد ميلاد برضو قلت أقدمها لكم بقى كلكم بالمرة كوم واحد .. :: 




كل سنة وانتى طيبة يا أمورتى ..والعيال التانية طيبين وبتهديهم نوتيلا كتير ..آكلها أنا وأكسر الرجيم .. :: 

ودى بقى تورتك عملتها بالشيكولاته زى قلبك الـــ ..... :: 




اليكشااااااااااااااااااااااااااوىىى

الرقيق 

 :f2: 

بصى خليتينى موش عارفة ابطل ضحك وكل ملامحى بتنقط ضحك وعدى الوشوش اللى بتضحك ..

----------


## محمد أمير

*أختى الكريمة الأديبة الرقيقة
اليمامة

كل سنة والاستاذ آدم بخير والأستاذ حمزة ايضا
أسعدهم الله بظلكم ورعايتكم لهم
وان شاء الله تشوفيهم احسن ناس فى الدنيا
وكلمات خرجت من القلب بكل صدق وروعة للغاليين
مفيش أحسن من كده طبعا
ومتشكر جدا على الدعوة بس يا ترى هالحق نصيب فى التورتة والا اتوزعت
كلها خلاص
كل سنة وحضرتك بخير وسط أسرتك الكريمة



الله يديمك لهم*

----------


## مصراويةجدا

انا اقول الغلطة فين أنا أنا أنااااااااااااا
بثوا بأة يا كماحة
في في نص التورتة ورداية من ليها أربع فروع أو ممكن تكون فراشية ليها أربع أجنحة أو ممكن نقول عليها فيونكة و خلاص  :: 
المهم إن في واحدة من الأربعة ليست مزركشة كباقي الأوراق يعني مقلوبة على ضهرها عشان الحسد يعني  :: 
صح صح هه هه صح مش كده؟؟

----------


## مصراويةجدا

:Girl (13):   :Girl (13):   :Girl (13):

----------


## اليمامة

> 


أفحمتينى بعبقريتك اللوذعية .. :: 
طب موش يمكن يعنى هو قاصدها كدا 
فكرتينى بلعبة كنت مولعة بيها وأنا صغيرة ..هلى لعبة " هناك خمس اختلافات بي الصورتين ..لو شاطر تعرفها ...." ههههههههه

----------


## drmustafa

لكم منا جزيل الشكر وخالص التقدير
مع تحيات

----------

